# brown hair algae?



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

Treat it like diatoms. It'll usually disappear in once you're cycled. I also get this when I use a breeder box and don't have enough circulation. Usually my angel will take care of it. Mollies also go for it too.


----------



## Arv (Oct 3, 2011)

I think they are diatoms too but as I recall and hoepfully what I am telling you is right, when you do a water change you are providing more silica so the cycle continues so its not going away after you are cycled. Since it forms closest to the light then it is getting too much light. I'm not saying reduce your lighting right away but it may help but if you are injecting co2 definitely raise it if you can(it helped in my case) or use excel if you can (OD if you can) but you really need to address the root of the problem which I am no expert in since I have algae in my tanks too. Which i don't mind since I am adding otos soon. But from what I've read you need to dose ferts (micro and macro) to make sure there is enough and the plants always have what they need. The hardest part is to balance nutrients,co2, and light. If I remember it correctly too, if light is the limiting factor then you are in good shape. 

Did they start growing on the roots of the java fern plantlets?


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Your Algae Question*



AnniePN said:


> I have a fairly new planted set up... it has a lot of water sprite, some java ferns, and java moss. The algae started in the java moss, and it looks like hair algae but it is the color of diatoms. Any ideas? It forms on the higher areas closest to the light and it is very hairy. It multiplies pretty fast..I would say it doubles every few days.


Hello Annie...

Algae grows in water that's high in nitrates and phosphates. Large weekly water changes will remove these nutrients as will aquatic plants and brown and red varieties of "Ramshorn" snails eat all kinds of algae as well as dead and decaying plant and fish material, but I don't believe they damage healthy plants.

B


----------



## AnniePN (Oct 8, 2011)

I cut my light period from 10-12 hours to 8-9 hours... still growing brown like crazy...


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

It's running wild like Hulkamania in my tank too. I've cut back on ferts and light. Gonna up the water changes I think.


----------

